# Do rats get eye boogers?



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

Ok i just noticed my rat has a dark gunk in the front corner of his eyes on both sides. Are these like sleepers?


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

are they a reddish color?? if so it could be porphyrin....


----------



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

melon said:


> are they a reddish color?? if so it could be porphyrin....


ya they are redish, but when i first noticed them he just woke up. When i just checked they were gone so he must of cleaned them off.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

it`s most likely porphyrin then, i wouldn`t worry too much about it unless it becomes a regular occurence or there`s a lot of it then i`d take him to the vet to be checked over.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

One of my girls gets little "eye boogers" sometimes. Like Melon said, a little is often normal- but if it gets to be a lot, or it doesn't get washed away in the first few minutes that the rat is awake, then it probably indicates stress or illness, and should be evaluated.


----------

